# A combo that seems to be working...



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Right now I am on Luvox for my OCD, Klonopin to cut down on dp/dr, and Wellbutrin to increase my dopamine levels and get me going during the day. It seems to definitely be helping, so I encourage anyone who has had marijuana induced dp/dr to talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

How's luvox working for the obsessiveness? i'm on clomipramine and it's not doing shit for my OCD so i'm thinking about switching again. I've heard luvox can work well.


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Luvox has been incredibly helpful for the OCD, compared to Lexapro and Prozac. I reccomend talking to your psych about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

i'm deff gonna, cuz i'm on clomipramine, hasn't done shat, just increased my appetite, so fuck that, i'm gonna deff ask about luvox.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've found a similar combo to be most effective for me. That of Zoloft, Wellbutrin and Klonopin. My doctor refers to the Zoloft/Wellbutrin combo as "well-oft" since it is widely prescribed to cover serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine levels. It's no cure but keeps me the most motivated and makes daily living easier.

However, I do have trouble sleeping on it.


----------

